# Food Safety News - 07/22/2022 Still no source found in Salmonella outbreak; other investigations ongoing at FDA



## daveomak.fs (Jul 22, 2022)

Still no source found in Salmonella outbreak; other investigations ongoing at FDA​By News Desk on Jul 22, 2022 12:04 am
The number of patients confirmed in an outbreak of infections from Salmonella Braenderup has increased from 63 to 70 in the past week, according to the Food and Drug Administration. The agency first posted the outbreak on June 22. As of July 21 the FDA has begun traceback efforts, but has not released what food... Continue Reading

FDA issues country-wide import alert for enoki mushrooms from the Republic of Korea​By News Desk on Jul 22, 2022 12:03 am
The FDA has announced that its Import Divisions may detain without physical examination importations of enoki mushrooms from the Republic of Korea (ROK).  This country-wide import alert, “Detention Without Physical Examination of Enoki Mushrooms from Korea (the Republic of) due to Listeria monocytogenes,” was issued to protect public health and help prevent the importation of... Continue Reading

China reports 80 botulism outbreaks over 15-year period​By News Desk on Jul 22, 2022 12:02 am
Eighty foodborne botulism outbreaks occurred in China involving 55 deaths over a 15-year period, according to a new study. The top implicated food was home-prepared traditional processed stinky tofu and dried beef. Improper processing or storage were major contributors to outbreaks and initial misdiagnosis occurred in more than a quarter of the 386 cases. Data... Continue Reading

Daily Harvest CEO says they have identified tara flour as cause of illnesses​By Jonan Pilet on Jul 21, 2022 02:10 pm
In a recent update from Daily Harvest, CEO Rachel Drori says that the company has identified tara flour as the cause of the more than 470 illnesses reported to the company. Tara flour comes from the seeds of tara trees which are native to Peru. Tara flour is one of more than a dozen ingredients... Continue Reading


----------

